
Broadcasters Ask Supreme Court to Intervene in Aereo Case - jamesbritt
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303382004579129752289337822
======
aroch
No, fuck you. You're getting the rights to the airwaves for free, under the
condition that the US people can get the programing over-the-air for free as
well. The fact that aereo has prevailed twice now should be a hint -- stop
being anti-consumer.

